# Problèmes synchronisation Notes iCloud (MacBook Pro)



## Galeon (11 Août 2019)

Bonjour,

Je suis sous Mojave, sur un MacBook Pro mi-2012.

Après avoir déconnecté et reconnecté mon compte iCloud, certaines applications ne veulent plus synchroniser. Ca marche pour Calendrier, Mails, Rappels, Contacts... Mais pas pour Notes, (et j'ai un doute sur Messages.)

J'ai bien entendu essayé de me déconnecter pour me reconnecter, mais c'est la même chose. J'ai essayé de désactiver puis réactiver Notes dans les préférences iCloud, mais sans résultat.

J'utilise ce compte iCloud avec mon iPhone et je n'ai aucun problème sur cet appareil.

J'ai par ailleurs galéré à me reconnecter la première à iCloud après m'être déconnecté, ça ne voulait pas se connecter : j'ai dû supprimer mon Mac des appareils liés à ce compte depuis mon iPhone avant que ça marche. Mais depuis j'ai ces problèmes de synchronisation.

Auriez-vous une solution pour ce problème ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Galeon (11 Août 2019)

PS : Mail Drop ne semble pas fonctionner non plus.. Cela a-t-il à voir avec le compte iCloud ? (qui est pourtant activé pour Mail)


----------

